# Here we gooooo!



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Thrown ourselves well and truely into the infertility world now, eeeekkkk!!!!!!!

Saw fertility consultant yesterday and I'm booked for a good old lap and dye and ovarian drilling (makes me shudder at the sound of that!!! although been reassured not so bad). She wants me to have this before clomid because i'm young-ish and DH sperm is normal (he was upset by this, wanted to have "super sperm!   ) plus my LH crazy high which means risk of miscarriage so she hoping this will bring it down a bit and then start on clomid. 

I got home yesterday from appointment and sobbed and sobbed and fell asleep at 4pm from exaustion from all the stress! AF turned up this morning too, 48 days late!!! funny it was day after appt, perhaps it was stress delaying it.

I feel a little emotional today but much better than yesterday. Had good chat with my aunty who's a nurse who offered lots of reassurance and support, and feeling positive about having a plan in place so it's not just endless waiting for AF to show up each month!

Also found out all this is free for us on NHS. However if it doesnt work and we start on IUI or injections or anything else, we start coughing up the pennies!! But for now, we are on the NHS, yippeee!!

Got to stop buying pregnancy tests every month, buy at least two every month AF is late (although AF is never on time anyway!). costing a fortune and been heartbreaking for the last 2 years seeing the negative sign.  
Hope everyone else is getting on ok xxxxx


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey that's great news   so happy it's happening and it's on the nhs  

I think youre right about stress keeping AF away. 

When will you go in to hosp?


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Karen, got to wait for appointment in post but she said about 6 weeks as she only does it once a week. How are you getting on?


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

those six weeks fly by for you!

AFm AF came so had cd3 bloods done on wed but result not in yet   so got to wait til Monday  

If fsh is under 20 then we have a scan on tues to see if I've got a follie to go ahead with. If either of these are a no then it's off to get a de!

I just want to know either way now and get on with it!


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey how are you? I'm flabbergasted. Just got blood result and fsh was 12!! Never thought I'd see that number! Obviously it's a bit fake due to the hrt bringing it down but now hoping the DHEA has done its stuff and I've got one good follie and egg in there! Scan now on tomorrow - gulp!...


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Karen Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Just rushing around before work but picked up this message. So excited for you and wishing you lots of luck with the scan, will be thinking of you! Will write more later xx


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey there thanks for your message this morning  

Unfortunately we didn't get the news we wanted  

My left ovary was still very inactive and although my right looked more active with good blood flow I only had one 2mm lonely follicle. We didn't get to see the dr it was just a scan. We were told they would speak to dr Nargund to discuss the results and call today. 

I hadn't heard by 4 so called them and they called me back. The dr who did the scan said he hadn't had a chance to discuss my results yet and would call tomorrow or the day after. I said that was quite a wait but he just said "well we wouldn't be doing anything with this cycle anyway so it won't matter if it's tomorrow"  

I have no idea if or when I would get another AF so it's not just a case of trying next month. 

I feel we've waited long enough now and that we can say we did everything we could. I just want a baby! 

So I think the decision is made to move on to a donor cycle. I just want to get on with getting pregnant. If I do get another AF I think I will chart to see if I ovulate while we are waiting for a donor, just in case but I believe now my OE route to be over. 

I feel better about this than I expected. 

Hope you are OK!


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh hun.   I'm sorry to hear that.   the Dr didnt sound very sensitive! Did you get any more news today? I'm happy that you feel better about it than expected, that's so great and shows you're making some good decisions. Hope you doing something lovely to treat yourself.

Had a rubbish day yesterday, had another scan which showed a 7cm cyst on my left ovary (7cms!!) and still poly-cysts on my right ovary. it wasn't the consultant that did the scan, so waiting for her to give me a call to get the next step. I am booked for a lap anyway but the nurse thinks we might need to do it sooner as she seemed a little concerned. i'm not too upset but got home to find two more friends announcing their pregnancy!!

It's such a roller coster ride isn't it?!


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

7cm? Wow I'm surprised you're not in pain  

Why is it that there's always someone doing the scan who gives you bits of news but can't do the full story with you?

We've had an odd time in the last 48 hours! We contacted penny at serum and got booked in to see her about a donor cycle and booked the flights. Then got a call from the clinic here to say the consultant had reviewed my scan and wants to rescan Monday to see if eithe rthe 2 or 3mm follies have grown with a view to going ahead with a natural cycle this month if they have!  

Feel very unsettled now and don't like waiting but will have to wait then trundle back up to London on Monday. 

When do you think they will move your lap to?


Grr to more bun in the oven announcements!


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

gosh wish they'd sort themselves out and make their minds up!! not good for your emotions!!

I need to wee all the time and been constipated (sorry tmi?!) but thought just stress and nerves- so it explains a lot! But actually no pain. Just want them to sort it out so we can crack on with it!! She *thinks* its benign but it be nice to know!!

Hope you get some answers soon, be great if they give your own little follies a chance but if not at least let you know asap so you can start sorting out DE!

Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey how is it going? Have you got a date for your op yet?

We've had a real rollercoaster of a time.. Went for second scan and follie had grown and lining was good so got the go ahead. Couldn't believe it! But then they took blood and called me back th e same day to say lh to high to carry on  

We are now at heathrow waiting for our 630am flight to Athens having left the house at 3!  

We're on our way to meet penny at serum to discuss a donor cycle. I know I should be really excited but I'm really sad. Put DS to bed last night and won't see him til Saturday morning as we get back about 11pm Friday. I've never left him this long before in fact I've gone away for one night once!!! He's got my mum and dad who he adores but I feel so guilty! I think what also makes it ha is my parents are the only people who know we a going so I can't talk to anyone about it and am being really evasive with my friends about where a bouts for two days! I didn't even know what to say to ds and just said I was going to see a friend caled penny!

Sorry I'm ranting on two hours sleep!

Hope you've got good news about your cyst being removed! X


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello you, goodness me what an adventure!!! How did it go with Penny? It's so hard not telling everyone and keeping secrets bu sounds like you've done the right thing and glad your parents being so supportive. Want to hear all about athens!! Had everything crossed for you!

No date for op yet, playing the waiting game again.   However on the up side, massive improvement in my mood and my relationship with DH, think pressure off a bit now until I have the op and we know better whats wrong so on that side its good. Went to a wedding yesterday where my BF was and she ignored me all day, got huge bump and felt so sad that we are no longer friends. wanted to say somthing but didnt feel i could. But i felt no envy or jealousy at all (in fact been much better since knowing op and hopefully having way forward) just sadness that friendship has ended.

Let me know all your news! And how you coping with other pregnancies, esp your BF? Hope you had very happy reunion with DS, he probably had a great time with you  

lots of thoughts
 
xx


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hiya, so glad to hear things with DH have got better!   good that you feel better too it's amazing the stress this journey can cause. I'm sad though things haven't worked out with your bf and that she blanked you at the wedding. That's poor. Im glad though that you felt ok seeing her, it's amazing how strong we get. 

It's been a really odd time here. We saw penny and she was very straight talking but friendly. Apparently I am 36 but my ovaries are 44!!!   at the scan I did have a 15mm follie which was pretty amazing but penny said that due to probable quality of the egg the chance of conception is about 5-7% which is a bit bleak but someone has to be that percentage!!

So, if I'm not preggers by the end of the month I contact penny on the first day of AF and she will match me with a donor and a donor cycle with a hope of tx by end June or early July which is pretty amazing!

It was odd going there as the only people who knew we were going was my mum and dad who had DS for us. He had an amazing time being spoilt rotten by them and when he woke up to find me back at home he just launched straight in to telling me about his football club session I missed!

I hope your op date comes though soon!  
Karen x


----------

